# Giles De Breton's shady dealings ( Huge Red Duke Spoilers !!! )



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Just finished Red Duke. 

Wonderful book by my favorite author. 

Absolutely not surprising that the Duke himself is a direct "descenant" of Abhorash himself. No other vampire's 'gift' would have made the Duke what he is.

But what surprised me is what Abhorash said to the Duke when he gave him the 'gift'. : 

"You are of the Bretonni ?"

"it is many, many years since I last visited those shores." 

"Such times they were. I should visit your land someday. I imagine Giles is long dead & my word to him is satisfied."

This opened up a can of worms like the revelation about the lost legions did in 'The First Heretic'.

Makes me wonder, what debt of honour did Abhorash have to Giles ? And how did Abhorash help Giles establish his own Empire ?

It absolutely DEMANDS a book on Abhorash in my opinion, about his travels until & after he drank the ragon's blood. They just can't make a Heroes & time of legends series without having a book or three about Warhammer's most badass undead & greatest swordsmen ever.

Of course, hopefully written by my favorite BL author, C.L. Werner :biggrin:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord Mephiston said:


> Warhammer's most badass undead & greatest swordsmen ever.


nah, Aenarion wielding the Sword of Khaine would kill Abhorash with a single stroke 

jkjk...a novel on Abhorash would be awesome


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

The reason I love C.L.Werner's books, is that they feature protagonists or antagonists perfectly capable of replacing Chuck Norris in the badass department.

just kidding, but you get what I'm saying :laugh: From Skulltaker to Brunner & Red Duke, C.L. Werner's characters are very high on the do-not-trifle-with list. 

The only characters that can surpass C.L. Werner's creations in terms of sheer badassery are the Primarchs from 30k, but that's an entirely different universe :biggrin:


----------

